# General > Photography >  The Winners

## Raven

Well folks, I would like to share my winning pictures with you...

Those pictures won me :

SWPP UK Overall 3rd place Photographer of the year + SWPP Fine Art Photographer of the year


Somewhere in the Lake District...

----------


## Raven

SWPP Wildlife Photographer of the year


"Twa Stags" Somewhere in Sutherland

SWPP Pictorial Photographer of the year


"Resurrection" in Caithness

----------


## Bobinovich

I'm green with envy - you have a wonderful eye (most likely two  :: )

----------


## Raven

> I'm green with envy - you have a wonderful eye (most likely two )


Nah, nah, Bobinovich, envy is such a strong word!! And yes indeed, I have two wonderful eyes ::  *blinkblink* Cheers!

----------


## alanatkie

Wonderful pics Raven.
Well Done.

----------


## Thumper

Amazing Pics Raven...as usual!well done you x

----------


## nanoo

CONGRATULATIONS RAVEN. *I loved the photographs and wish you every success in the future as well.*

----------


## dessie

excellent photo,s raven

----------


## cuddlepop

Raven you have a truely wonderful eye for detail and a unique way of presenting your photoghraphs.
You deserve the recognition you've been given.
Well done. :Grin: 

How long did it take you to compose Resurrections?

----------


## Liz

Your awards are truly deserved for these beautiful photos.
  You are not just a photographer but an artist with a great eye for detail.
  Very well done!!!!

----------


## karia

Hi Raven

I can only reiterate what the others have said..... you have a truly remarkable talent! :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

Well deserved Raven - as ever, high quality work. Keep it up. ::

----------


## twiglet

wd raven, what an acheivement!

----------


## highlander

Well done Raven, thanks for sharing your lovely photo's with us.

----------


## Bobbyian

Well done  Raven you certainly have a good eye for setting up pictures. all the best for the future....   is it a case of       Watch This Space

----------


## hell raizer

well done raven, what beautiful photos

----------


## Sporran

Our dear friend Raven
Is a photographic maven
Some pictures look quite mystic
And all are so artistic
Her talent she can't disguise
No wonder she won the prize!  :Smile: 

Congratulations, Raven! Your awards are extremely well deserved! It is such a joy to look at your wonderful photos - each and every one of them. Your winning photos are superb, and I'm especially fascinated by the last one, "Resurrection".  ::

----------


## Raven

Cheers folks! You are too kind!

@ Sporran... :-))) and the award for the best poem goes to.... Sporran! :-))

----------


## Dog-eared

Very well done , Raven. 
Caithness has a wealth of talent indeed.
Keep up the good work !   :Grin:

----------


## Foxy

Well done Raven, your pictures are fantastic.  :Smile:

----------


## Anne x

Really amazing pics and really well done to you , some artist

----------


## wicker05

Congratulations, excellent photographs, well deserved awards. 
Wishing you continued success :Smile:

----------


## trinkie

Congratulations -
Most beautiful pictures.   They lift the heart !

Trinkie

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Congratulations on a well-deserved win!

----------


## percy toboggan

Splendid shots...you have real talent.
Congrats on your deserved success.

----------


## percy toboggan

Splendid shots...you have real talent.
Congrats on your deserved success.

----------


## wifie

Beautiful pictures Raven - congratulations! :Smile:

----------


## Shalom

*Congratulations!  Fantastic pics!*

*Well deserved win!*

----------


## Kenn

Congratulations on some very fine pictures

----------


## freepress

EXCELLENT Martina.

----------


## anneoctober

Raven, what can I say that has n't already been covered? 1st pic, had me drawn right into the field and I kept expecting Harry Potter & Hagrid to appear. The stags were SO clear and natural, it was like you could reach into the pic and stroke them - as for "resurrection" absolutely stunning. JB better watch out, you're snapping at his heels.  :Grin:  Oops, forgive the pun.........

----------


## Raven

Thank you very much folks!! I do appreciate your kind comments about my work!!! :-))

----------


## sassylass

well done, you deserve the award

----------

